# Mayo Slathered Whole Chicken!!!!!!



## lspilot82 (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't done a whole chicken in awhile on the smoker because I dont like the way the skin comes out so usually Ill just roast one...but today I feel like doing on and decided since Ive read so much about putting mayo on one, I decided to do it that way to see how she turns out. 1st I brined Susie in a mixture of salt water, garlic, powder, basil, oregano, mrs dash and lowrys...then I injected her with some melted butter mixed with some more lowrys, kosher salt and some Carolina Gold BBQ sauce....Then I sprinkled Susie with some pepper and more mrs dash then slathered her with the Mayo....Hopefully she turns out good. I'm going to smoke her over some apple and cherry wood until shes nice and brown. We will see how she turns out???


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

It looks and sounds tasty so far!!


----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been reading a lot about mayo chix here lately.  I have to try it soon.  Can't wait to see how yours works out.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 22, 2011)

Is Susie done yet?


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 22, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Is Susie done yet?




Nope...she isnt done yet. Shes been on for almost 4 hours and still not done yet. Shes a 4 pound bird and shes being a little stuburn. Shes been on there almost 4 hours and the breast temp is about 150 degrees....so im sure ill be pulling her off in a hour or so.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well here it is almost 5 hours later and is almost up to temp...ill be pulling her off in about 10-15 min.


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, Susie was pretty darn tasty. The skin was nice and soft and edible with great flavor. The injection really kept it nice and moist and gave it a nice flavor. The mayo trick really worked...from now on that will be the way I do it. There is non left not even a crum. I'm glad it turned out. The smoke flavor wasnt to intense and realy mild...which my wife and sister in law like it that way. So here are a couple more pics...out of the smoker and my plate which included french fries, garlic green beans, rice a roni...lol, and of course one of Susie's breast...lol. I also ate one of her legs and most of her thighs.


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks real good!!! Nice $$Shot!!!


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 22, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Looks real good!!! Nice $$Shot!!!


Thanks man...it was delicious.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 22, 2011)

that looks very yummy and glad the mayo worked for you


----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2011)

OK.  I gotta have an answer here.  The soft and rubbery skin is the knock on chix at lower temps.  Do you think that mayo helped crisp up the skin, or did it just add a flavor element?  Not questioning you here,  just need to get your opinion on the rubber skin issue?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 22, 2011)

Venture said:


> OK.  I gotta have an answer here.  The soft and rubbery skin is the knock on chix at lower temps.  Do you think that mayo helped crisp up the skin, or did it just add a flavor element?  Not questioning you here,  just need to get your opinion on the rubber skin issue?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


It is the 1st time I've done it so my scientific analysis is a little lacking...but giving what I observed so far, I'd have to say that it did make a difference. Everywhere that the mayo touched seemed to be nice and soft skin...not rubbery at all. It was a combo between crispy and soft...the skin kinda melted in your mouth. Where the mayo wasnt, which wasnt much area, the skin was rubbery like normal. Over all I was very happy with the outcome and even though I like crispy skin, this skin was great and had the consistency like a rottiseree chicken would, which I like.


----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks.  That is exactly what I was hoping to hear!  Meaning that the mayo actually helped to crisp up the skin a bit.  Actually mayo is a great thing in cooking even tho I like the "other one".  Let the flame wars begin.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 22, 2011)

Venture said:


> Thanks.  That is exactly what I was hoping to hear!  Meaning that the mayo actually helped to crisp up the skin a bit.  Actually mayo is a great thing in cooking even tho I like the "other one".  Let the flame wars begin.  LOL
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


The other one being miracle whip??? EWWWW...I hate that stuff...but each to their own. I might try that though next time instead of mayo.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2011)

Chicken looks great!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 23, 2011)

It looks wicked.


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Chicken looks great!







africanmeat said:


> It looks wicked.


Thanks guys.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 23, 2011)

did it have a strong "mayo taste"?


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 23, 2011)

dougmays said:


> did it have a strong "mayo taste"?




Absolutely no Mayo taste at all...I dont think it had that bid of effect on the flavor...just the consistency of the skin.


----------



## chef willie (Jun 23, 2011)

Just my 2 cents...have never done the mayo thing, always slathered olive oil on then the rub. Prefer crispy skin on legs & wings so run a little hotter temp in the smoker. Usually don't eat the breast skin, just seems to be to much of it sometimes. Crispy skin rules...lol


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea I like crispy as well. Next time I'm going to slather one in EVO and salt a pepper. I like simplicity.


----------



## czarcastic (Jun 23, 2011)

Think I might try this trick next time I do a chicken on the smoker, only with Baconnaise


----------



## lspilot82 (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome Idea!!!!!


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting idea.  Or maybe just slather it with bacon grease!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 23, 2011)

Venture said:


> Interesting idea.  Or maybe just slather it with bacon grease!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


  Now that's a winner!


----------

